# Luxating Patella



## Denethor (Apr 2, 2013)

since there exist no previous topic regarding luxating patella, i'm looking for similar experiences.

Seiya has been diagnosed with luxating patella, whether it came genetically, or from a torn ACL is not clear yet. Our original vet thought he had an inflamed knee, but after two courses of NSAIDs and no progress, we went to an orthopedic specialist yesterday who diagnosed luxating patella and suggested surgery. He said luxating patella can come from either trauma or breeding, although not at all common in larger breeds.

We talked to our breeder, and there is no history of luxating patella in the family tree, but Seiya would be the second pup from this litter with orthopedic issues (his sister has elbow dysplasia). Our breeder is very helpful and suggested we get a consult with the local University who specialize in pet ortho. It's scheduled for Tuesday.

Does anyone have any experience with luxating patella in Vizslas ? Do you suggest surgery or preventive measures ? Looking at luxating patella gradations, i believe it to be 2nd grade.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you have a top orthopedic University, I would use them for consultation. Hopefully they agree with the orthopedic specialist on the course of treatment. That will help you take the guess work out of it. The vets that are looking at your pups films, and manipulating the knees will have a better understanding of the course of treatment to follow, than anyone else. While I don't think luxating patella is common in young vizslas, I'm sure it can happen due to injury. Some Vs with a wide stance in the rear, can be more prone to knee injuries in the hind legs, but it doesn't guaranty they will have them. 
After the vets know more, let them decide if they think its genetic or injury. In some cases, you will never know the true cause. Your breeder sounds like a person that would tell you,if they had trouble with their bloodlines in the past. Due to the fact of them letting you know a littermate has elbow dysplasia. I don't play the blame game. I'm open and honest with a breeder, and expect the same from them. It helps get to the to root of the problem when/if one ever arises.
I've never had one of my dogs need ortho surgery so I can't help you with that part. They have had injuries that required visits with orthopedic surgeons to rule out the need for surgery.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a friend who has a mixed breed medium sized dog who had this in both back legs. They tried conservative management for a year or so, then opted for the surgery as the poor dog was miserable not being able to run. 6 weeks in a crate, but she is doing fantastic. Never would know she had surgery.


----------

